# Mifare-Hersteller NXP verklagt Sicherheitsforscher



## Newsfeed (11 Juli 2008)

Nach eigenen Angaben will der Konzern so verhindern, dass Details zu der Schwachstelle im Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus der weit verbreiteten RFID-Funkchips an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

